# Hello



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey, I'm Rose, it's november right now and still has yet to snow, I'm incredibly frustrated with the weather. My local ski hill has proved loyal and has been working hard and making snow, and they're opening tomorrow, so I'm going to be there. 

I have been snowboarding for six years, about 5 years of that was me learning how to stay up on the board haha, but last year I spent every waking minute in the terrain park. In the summer I bmx and long board. So I hope I'll learn lots of things from this forum. 

-Rose


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Totally!! Awesome to meet you, Rose! Nice to see your as stoked as we are!


----------

